# Cost of living in Qatar? Can we afford to move? Any help please : )



## Lyndsey_Livings (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi everyone, my husband and I are currently living in New Zealand (we are from the UK and spent 5 year in Abu Dhabi before here). We love living in New Zealand but the cost of living means we are enjoying the beautiful country but always paying our credit card and not saving. We are considering a move back to the middle East, this time Qatar. My hubby is a structural/bridge/civil engineer, and I am a teacher. Our plan would be for Hubby to work and I would work maybe in a pre school within a school or a nursery. The one thing we are struggling to figure out is if we could afford it/it be worth it? Anyone help with the cost of an average food shop? Bills? Rough eating out cost? Villa (nothing over the top) but 2 -3 bedrooms (as we have 2 dogs and hope to start a a family). Any help at all much appreciated. We loved Abu Dhabi whilst we were there but Hubbys job got so busy we needed a break but now struggling financially. Thought please ???

Thanks 
Lyndsey


----------

